# A new cat lover here...



## KittyKrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi there, 

I'm a big cat lover... We have 5 right now. Had 6, but recently had to put one to sleep...  I didn't even have him long (he was a stray/drop-off), but I was pretty broken up about it.

Anyhow, let me introduce my 5 kitties...

Wrecks - 5 year old orange and caramel polydactyl, named Wrecks because he wrecks things (he was a rambunctious kitten)  Brought him home from a barn litter
Cheyenne - 3 year old calico, but mostly tiger, she showed up in my garbage after a hurricane... we wonder if she has bobcat in her
Thomas - 2 year old white and tabby male, has a spots that look like a paw print, pound kitty
Gracie - Tom's sister, white and gray
Squeak - 1 year old calico, My hubby found her at work at brought her home... her mother was run off by dogs. We syringe fed her replacement milk.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. Sounds like the cutest bunch of furrballs. Our calico, Pixie, is nicknamed "Squeaky". Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Your cats sound gorgeous, welcome to the forum


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello and welcome. I am sorry about your loss, it is so hard.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

RIP sweet baby! Welcome! I am donna onwed proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to Freesia a shepard mix big baby girl


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , I'm sorry about your kitty  , may we see some pics? :wink:


----------



## KittyKrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. I'll see if I can get some pictures of my babies posted.


----------

